# Bottles filled



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Where can I find a place,possibly close to Milton that I can get my tanks filled. I Have drove to Gulf Breeze Dive center twice including today and sat for a half hour after they were supposed to open and no one showed up. So now I still have tanks that need filled.

HELP!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Check with MBT on Barrancas Ave, across from the Pensacola Country club.... call them @ 455-7702.....there there til 6 pm... ....assuming your bottles are fine & proper credentials in order I would expect no troubles at all... there's a great group of folks there....

3920 Barrancas Ave Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks yeah the bottles are fresh.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I dive MBT, but i'm sure it's a haul from Milton. I've never heard of these guys, but a google search gave me the name "First Stage Divers " in Milton

Phone number and hours. http://www.yellowpages.com/milton-fl/mip/first-stage-divers-457318613


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't go wrong at MBT. The Scuba Shack may be a little closer.


----------

